# Zubeldia: Contador thanked teammates each night



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Zubeldia chimes in and pwns Twitterstrong and Ekimullet, saying Contador went room-to-room each night thanking his teammates.

From the DP forums:

http://www.steephill.tv/2009/entries/conta...ews-conference/
Haimar Zubeldia disputes Viatcheslav Ekimov's claim
July 29 update: With respect to whether Alberto Contador thanked his teammates for their part in his general classification win. (Viatcheslav Ekimov tweeted that he didn't). Haimar Zubeldia, an Astana rider who is headed to Team Radio Shack next year, has spoken to the Basque press.

Haimar Zubeldia says:
A estas alturas, lo que diga yo de Contador sólo va a servir para afirmar lo bueno que es. Cada carrera que estoy con él alucino más. En Contador todo es bueno. En la montaña no tiene rival. En Verbier me sorprendió el tiempo que sacó en los seis kilómetros finales. Al terminar las etapas iba habitación por habitación para darte las gracias por el trabajo.
Translation: This means that, each night, at the end of each stage Contador was going room to room giving thanks to teammates. 

Foxsports funniness:

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/pgStory?contentId=9864184&GT1=39002#sport=NFL&photo=9864504


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

let's see Lance and his bridesmaids chime in on this one. I sure hope Haimar gets fired so he can join AC's team whatever that may be.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

lance thanked his team mates via twitter


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

When I read Eki's tweet I assumed that he was refering to AC not thanking the team at the news conference he held back home in Spain. (the one that generated the stir in the press... and prompted the LA and Bruyneel replies). But he doesn't specify. URL: http://twitter.com/eki_ekimov/status/2897174415

L'Equipe (via Cyclingfans twitter) claims that Zubeldia (along with Kloden, Popovych and Rast) transfers to RadioShack for 2010. Surely they'll fire him now?

;-)


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

The whole nonsense about "thanking the team" was simply a deflection by Armstrong.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> The whole nonsense about "thanking the team" was simply a deflection by Armstrong.


Exactly.

Lance thanked his team by skipping the team dinner and drowning his sorrows in some wine with the Radio Shack execs.

All class.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Is this more evidence of an American / Spanish divide in the team?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Is this more evidence of an American / Spanish divide in the team?


Negatory. To wit, from Zubeldia's excellent interview on http://www.diariovasco.com/20090729...lacion-contador-armstrong-sido-20090729.html: -- i translated some of the passages -- the comments re Kloden are cool.

- ¿Cuál ha sido su relación con Armstrong? [WHAT WAS YOUR RELATIONSHIP WITH ARMSTRONG?]
- Me saludaba en euskera. Te daba las gracias cuando te veía por el trabajo que habías hecho. He tenido buena relación con todos mis compañeros. [HE WOULD GREET ME IN EUSKADI. HE WOULD GIVE HIS THANKS WHEN HE WOULD SEE YOU FOR THE WORK YOU'VE DONE. I'VE HAD A GOOD RELATIONSHIP WITH ALL MY TEAMMATES.]

- ¿Y Armstrong? [AND ARMSTRONG?]
- Antes del Tour te comenté de Armstrong que podía terminar entre los cinco primeros. Cuando quedamos en Montpellier para ver la contrarreloj por equipos me sorprendió la buena pinta que tenía. Es que también es muy bueno. Está tres temporadas sin correr, se prepara un año y vuelve a estar arriba. En cuanto te veía, te agradecía el trabajo realizado. [BEFORE THE TOUR I COMMENTED THAT ARMSTRONG COULD FINISH IN THE TOP FIVE. WHEN WE STAYED IN MONTPELIER TO SEE THE TTT IT SURPISED ME HOW GOOD HIS FORM WAS. IT'S THAT HE'S ALSO VERY GOOD. HE'S BEEN THREE SEASONS WITHOUT RACING, HE PREPARED IN ONE YEAR AND HE'S BACK ON TOP. WHEN HE SEES YOU, HE THANKS YOU FOR THE WORK YOU'VE DONE.]

- ¿Cómo es Andreas Klöden? [WHAT IS ANDREAS KLODEN LIKE?]
- Un tío fenomenal, un descubrimiento a nivel personal. Tenía una idea preconcebida de él que no se correspondía con la realidad. En carrera hacía lo que hiciese falta. Le daba igual. El día de la escapada de Martin se puso a tirar con nosotros y luego estuvo delante.
[A PHENOMENTAL GUY, A DISCOVERY FOR ME ON A PERSONAL LEVEL. I HAD A PRECONVEIVED NOTION OF HIM THAT DIDN'T MATCH REALITY. IN THE RACES HE DID WHAT NEEDED TO BE DONE. HE GAVE IT EQUALLY [LIKE EVERYONE ELSE]. THE DAY OF THE MARTIN ESCAPE HE STARTED PULLING WITH US AND LATER HE WAS STILL AT THE FRONT.]


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

FondriestFan said:


> Foxsports funniness:
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/pgStory?contentId=9864184&GT1=39002#sport=NFL&photo=9864504


Great to see that someone in the mainstream U.S. sports media _gets it_.

Followed, of course, by all the douchey protestations in the comment section.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> Foxsports funniness:
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/pgStory?contentId=9864184&GT1=39002#sport=NFL&photo=9864504


The 2nd on is funny... but the 10th is a freakin riot. Old media wishes new media would simply go away.


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> Zubeldia chimes in and pwns Twitterstrong and Ekimullet, saying Contador went room-to-room each night thanking his teammates.
> 
> From the DP forums:
> 
> ...


I'll take a stab at a full translation:

Haimar Zubeldia says:
A estas alturas, lo que diga yo de Contador sólo va a servir para afirmar lo bueno que es. Cada carrera que estoy con él alucino más. En Contador todo es bueno. En la montaña no tiene rival. En Verbier me sorprendió el tiempo que sacó en los seis kilómetros finales. Al terminar las etapas iba habitación por habitación para darte las gracias por el trabajo.

"At this point, whatever I say about Contador will only serve to confirm what a good guy he is. Every time I race with him I am more fascinated" 

(note alucino directly translated means hallucinate or fascinate, in this usage he probably means he is more convinced what a good guy he is every time they race together) 

"Inside Contador, everything is good. On the mountain he has no rival. On Verbier I was surprised the time he took out (of the others) in those 6 final kilometers. At the end of the stages, he went from room to room to thank (the guys) for their work. "


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Lance thanked his team by skipping the team dinner and drowning his sorrows in some wine with the Radio Shack execs.
> 
> All class.


But hang on... there is an "i" in RadioShack. Shouldn't this give Lance a hall pass for at least one night? ;o)


----------



## juswannaride (May 13, 2009)

I'm sure conti thanked them, they were working for him to win. Now next year Lance will be the threat and be the one going for the win on his own team, next year will be an awesome tour!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

juswannaride said:


> Now next year Lance will be the threat and be the one going for the win on his own team, next year will be an awesome tour!


Another year of LA Hype, followed by another anti-climax as he comes in 5th.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

My take, not that it matters to anyone else 
I think its rediculous to worry about anything other than the top spot on the podium. If the tables were turned, no way would Lance have waited for Contador. 
But contador shouldn't have attacked the schlecks either as it was THEIR move. 
I have been a massive LA fan for years and recall his Worlds win. Its despicable that Lance dissed that team party, celebration, or whatever it was. I also think its poor sportsmanship to ignore commenting on AC's victory or say anything about beating him next year, effectively stealing the limelight of their teams winner


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

albert owen said:


> Another year of LA Hype, followed by another anti-climax as he comes in 5th.


This could be prophetic. LA will get better....But so will the AC and the Schlecks LA is fighting an uphill battle. Cant lie Id like to see the old man get one more. Im still a fan despite some of the disturbing things Im hearing about him. Im also a big fan of the Schlecks and AC as well and would love to see Andy win it next year as AC already has 2.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

jhamlin38 said:


> My take, not that it matters to anyone else
> I think its rediculous to worry about anything other than the top spot on the podium. If the tables were turned, no way would Lance have waited for Contador.
> But contador shouldn't have attacked the schlecks either as it was THEIR move.
> I have been a massive LA fan for years and recall his Worlds win. Its despicable that Lance dissed that team party, celebration, or whatever it was. I also think its poor sportsmanship to ignore commenting on AC's victory or say anything about beating him next year, effectively stealing the limelight of their teams winner



Yep. Good post.

I remember when I first got into road cycling, I became a huge Lance fan. I had watched the TdF back in the 80s when Lemond and Delgado were winning, but I never got into the sport myself. Once I got into it, I cheered every move Lance made.

Once I really caught the bug, it was like growing up. I guess being a newbie in the sport is a little like being a kid, innocent about what really transpires. I started to pay closer and closer attention, and, at first, I thought all the stuff about Lance was just negative publicity from either the media or those jealous of his accomplishments.

Sadly, I've now realized that he really is nowhere to being the image he tries to portray. I really do wish he was. Then again, how many of us wouldn't be changed by fame and fortune? I guess it's easy for me to sit here and criticize him for being an a-hole, but I have no idea how I would react in the same situation.

I really do think it's been good for the sport to have him back. However, I think his actions towards Contador have been utterly devoid of class and respect for both his teammate and the sport in general. Honestly, since the Simeoni incident, I have had some level of contempt for what Lance has become.


----------



## Asbury (Jul 25, 2007)

I've always admired Lance's talent as a rider and I am amazed by his story, but I just wish the dude could relax just a bit. He doesn't seem to be a fan of taking the figurative "high road."


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

FondriestFan said:


> Lance thanked his team by skipping the team dinner and drowning his sorrows in some wine with the Radio Shack execs.


And of course he got them paid by their deadbeat sponsors this year and of course he has hired several of them for next year. I'd say he's done right by them.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Imho maybe this singular, selfish drive, is what also helped lance to over come the cancer and cope with the results. Maybe he doesnt know how to turn it off? Maybe he feels he has to win for the people that are going through what he did. Maybe he carries that great weight on his shoulders unnecessarily and its eaten away at his soul? Dont get me wrong he came to win 

Dont get me wrong Im not defending the dispicable treatment it appears he gave Contador. This coming to light has deffinately altered my feeling on him as a person  But sometimes context can help you understand a persons actions and may or maynot allow you to give them a pass. I can separate his cycling skills from his persona and give him his due respect without trying to diminish what he has accomplished soley because of personality flaws. I have huge respect for his accomplishments, in and out of cycling, especially considering I have two family members [dad and uncle] that have over come cancer and have seen the effect it had on their mind and body not to mention the effect on the rest of our family seeing them get thin and near death. Dont like him as a person? No prob cant blame you with some of the stuff thats coming out. But dont diminish what he has done for the sport or for cancer survivors. jmw2c


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

jhamlin38 said:


> If the tables were turned, no way would Lance have waited for Contador.


I respectfully disagree. If he's hearing Bruyneel's voice coming out of his earpiece telling him to hold wheels, Lance would have held wheels. It made no tactical sense to attack at that point in the race. Contador probably misunderstood Kloden and that's why he took off.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Gotta love the buzz he brings to the sport and the cancer cause, but he makes it hard to like him as a person...


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Zubeldia must mean "cancer lover" en espanol.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

If it were any other rider criticising Armstrong the cry would be 'sour grapes' - and that's exactly what this is, sour grapes from a bitter old has been who couldn't, for all his being 'well prepared' keep up with a rider of superior natural talent. Contador has already won 4 GTs at his tender age, the TdF and Giro at the first attempt, all 3 GTs at an age before Armstrong had his miraculous rebirth and won his first GT. Contador is shaping up to be a true great of the sport and will leave a far better impression than Armstrong - all he needs is the foundation and Armstrong will be a footnote in the annals of thesport and the ugly EPO era, the representative of all that was wrong with the sport.


----------



## achtervolger (May 29, 2006)

Bianchigirl said:


> If it were any other rider criticising Armstrong the cry would be 'sour grapes' - and that's exactly what this is, sour grapes from a bitter old has been who couldn't, for all his being 'well prepared' keep up with a rider of superior natural talent. Contador has already won 4 GTs at his tender age, the TdF and Giro at the first attempt, all 3 GTs at an age before Armstrong had his miraculous rebirth and won his first GT. Contador is shaping up to be a true great of the sport and will leave a far better impression than Armstrong - all he needs is the foundation and Armstrong will be a footnote in the annals of thesport and the ugly EPO era, the representative of all that was wrong with the sport.


I agree that Contador will indeed leave a far better impression than Armstrong.

I get a little leary of calling any period from 91 on out the "EPO era" because it implies (though you seem not have meant this) that it's over or finite. I'm more of the belief that it's here to stay, at least on current evidence.

Maybe I'm overreacting because I'm so tired of hearing about "the steroid era" in baseball, as if it's in the past because "now they have testing". 

I've seen doping in too many ways for too long to think there's been any real shift except to mitigate how much anyone can dope.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

I think we've moved from the unbridled EPO era to the blood manipulation/microdosing era where, I agree, there seem to be some moves to contain the excesses of the 90s. No more Mr 60%s. But, assuming the mythical playing field to be 'level', Contador is the most gifted rider of his era and the gulf between himself and Armstrong - in terms of talent, ability and class - will only continue to widen.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Hear Hear...*

I am a sick of the Astana soap opera as anyone, but I think both Lance and Contador have a lot to be proud of. Yes, Armstrong's and Contador's longterm interests are conflicting. It could not have been an easy situation for anyone. IMHO, they both made an effort to remain professional and accomplish what they needed to. 

That said, IMHO, Lance has always been a stand up guy when it comes to taking care of his teammates. Yes, I do agree that Lance and Bruyneel had a lot to do with getting Astana's sponsors to make good on their financial commitments to the team.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

And it doesn't strike you as just a little bit suspicious that the money for the 'unpaid' salaries - though Horner claims always to have been paid - went directly to Bruyneel's Olympic bank account?

Armstrong has behaved in many ways throughout his career - and has particularly showed his true colours during this race - but 'stand up guy'?


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Bianchigirl said:


> If it were any other rider criticising Armstrong the cry would be 'sour grapes' - and that's exactly what this is, sour grapes from a bitter old has been who couldn't, for all his being 'well prepared' keep up with a rider of superior natural talent. Contador has already won 4 GTs at his tender age, the TdF and Giro at the first attempt, all 3 GTs at an age before Armstrong had his miraculous rebirth and won his first GT. Contador is shaping up to be a true great of the sport and will leave a far better impression than Armstrong - all he needs is the foundation and Armstrong will be a footnote in the annals of thesport and the ugly EPO era, the representative of all that was wrong with the sport.


Very well stated.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

This week's Cycling Weekly confirms that AC won inspite of his "team mates" and kept a dignified silence until it was over. 
The petty "dirty tricks" campaign waged against him by LA and JB was disgraceful and shows what a spiteful little girlie LA really is.


----------



## unai (Oct 10, 2003)

fornaca68 said:


> I respectfully disagree. If he's hearing Bruyneel's voice coming out of his earpiece telling him to hold wheels, Lance would have held wheels. It made no tactical sense to attack at that point in the race. Contador probably misunderstood Kloden and that's why he took off.



It makes a lot of sense to me, when everyone in your team is riding against you!
Would you take any orders from Bruynnel when you know he wants you to loose?


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

FondriestFan said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Lance thanked his team by skipping the team dinner and drowning his sorrows in some wine with the Radio Shack execs.
> 
> All class.





lance made the dinner .... He was just late.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow a 37 yo man comes back after a long hiatus and injury to finish 3rd overall against yournger, stronger field and he is a "has been"? LMAO. Bitter and old I agree lol. But he beat everyone on the tour except 2 riders. 

It never ceases to amazes me how far this Lance hate goes. Why cant the hate for his personality be separated from his obviously still competative skills in his comeback? The guy has acted like a spoiled child and a fool no question and his stock has plumeted with me because of it but the results proves he is still a major player in any race he enters. That cant be denied no matter how much you hate him.


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Bianchigirl said:


> If it were any other rider criticising Armstrong the cry would be 'sour grapes' - and that's exactly what this is, sour grapes from a bitter old has been who couldn't, for all his being 'well prepared' keep up with a rider of superior natural talent. Contador has already won 4 GTs at his tender age, the TdF and Giro at the first attempt, all 3 GTs at an age before Armstrong had his miraculous rebirth and won his first GT. Contador is shaping up to be a true great of the sport and will leave a far better impression than Armstrong - all he needs is the foundation and Armstrong will be a footnote in the annals of thesport and the ugly EPO era, the representative of all that was wrong with the sport.




Hardly a Has Been when he hits the podium at 37 years of age. Past his prime ? ...... without a doubt. Chances of winning another Tour ? ..... slim IMO. You can't take away his 7 Tour wins no matter how much you dislike the guy. AC has a ways to go before surpassing the "Great One." As with any sport ........... someone younger and stronger will always come along to change the history of the sport. If retirement from the sport was based on one's chances of winning the Tour ...... you wouldn't find 180 men to ride in it. Sour grapes ................ Indeed !


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes. AC will not pass EM for many years if ever.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Bianchigirl said:


> I think we've moved from the unbridled EPO era to the blood manipulation/microdosing era where, I agree, there seem to be some moves to contain the excesses of the 90s. No more Mr 60%s. But, assuming the mythical playing field to be 'level', Contador is the most gifted rider of his era and the gulf between himself and Armstrong - in terms of talent, ability and class - will only continue to widen.


- Maybe you should read the stories about Mr. Kohl and his mananger before making some of the statements you make. NO DOUBT AC's GT wins came during the EPO era. 
We're sadly STILL in it.....

Anyhow, BOTH great riders, always have been, always will be.


----------

